# sasakyan kita



## Qcumber

"Sasakyan kita" is the title of a song (I have not heard it).
It sounds strange to me. 
First of all, I suppose it is not: 
1) sasakyán kitá = vehicle + you [sg.] by me
but:
2) Sásakyán kitá. = I'll ride in yours. (i.e. in your car)

Now, focused on the subject, the sentence should become:
3) Sásakáy akó sa iyó. = I'll ride in yours.

I know my questions are difficult, and I admire the patience of native speakers who spare their precious time to answer them, but I'd like to know if *iyó* in this sentence means "yours".

If so, my sentences below should be correct.
4) Sumakáy ká sa ákin. = You rode in mine. (i.e. my car).

5) Sinakyán mó ang ákin. = ditto.


----------



## youtin

"Sasakyan kita" is a title of a song that was popular a few years back. Literally, it means "I'll ride on you", but it's actually a slang expression meaning "I'll go along with [your joke]" or "I'll play along [with what you said, etc.]". It could also have a sexual connotation.



Qcumber said:


> "Sasakyan kita" is the title of a song (I have not heard it).
> It sounds strange to me.
> First of all, I suppose it is not:
> 1) sasakyán kitá = vehicle + you [sg.] by me
> but:
> 2) Sásakyán kitá. = I'll ride in yours. (i.e. in your car)
> I don't think this is used much in the context of riding a car,etc. because of the sexual connotaton.
> 
> Now, focused on the subject, the sentence should become:
> 3) Sásakáy akó sa iyó. = I'll ride in yours.
> Now, this is used more often.
> I know my questions are difficult, and I admire the patience of native speakers who spare their precious time to answer them, but I'd like to know if *iyó* in this sentence means "yours".
> 
> If so, my sentences below should be correct.
> 4) Sumakáy ká sa ákin. = You rode in mine. (i.e. my car).
> Valid.
> 
> 5) Sinakyán mó ang ákin. = ditto.
> Also means "You rode in mine" but "ang" here gives a feeling of choice.. Like there were rows of cars and YOU chose to ride on MINE.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> "Sasakyan kita" is a title of a song that was popular a few years back. Literally, it means "I'll ride on you", but it's actually a slang expression meaning "I'll go along with [your joke]" or "I'll play along [with what you said, etc.]". It could also have a sexual connotation.


Very interesting.
The picture represented a boy and a girl in a car.
So, the boy is seen like a horse or a buffalo, and she'll ride on his back (figuratively).

Still talking about cars, can I use _ang sa__?
e.g.
*I'll ride in yours, my love, not in his.*
My try:
*Sásakyán kó ang sa iyó, írog kó, hindî ang sa kanyá.*


----------



## youtin

Qcumber said:


> Still talking about cars, can I use _ang sa__?
> e.g.
> *I'll ride in yours, my love, not in his.*
> My try:
> *Sásakyán kó ang sa iyó, írog kó, hindî ang sa kanyá.*



Yes, that is correct. Although for me the Tagalog version gives a stronger feeling of choice.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> Yes, that is correct. Although for me the Tagalog version gives a stronger feeling of choice.


If I understand you well, (1) and (2) below are synonymous, except that  (2) is emphatic.

I'll ride in yours, my love, not in his.
*(1) Sásakyán kó ang iyó, írog kó, hindî ang kanyá.*

I'll ride in _yours_, my love, not in _his_.
*(2) Sásakyán kó ang sa iyó, írog kó, hindî ang sa kanyá.*


----------

